
Portland Passes Groundbreaking Ban on Facial Recognition - rbanffy
https://onezero.medium.com/portland-passes-groundbreaking-ban-on-facial-recognition-in-stores-banks-restaurants-and-more-571a9f06229d
======
crowf
I have no problem with facial recognition. It is as, if not more, useful
as/than an eye witness. Which means to say, use that as a basis for collecting
evidence, but not as evidence itself.

For example, if facial recognition linked a looter to John, then have a police
officer manually review the security camera and have that police officer file
the report. I would hate for John to be arrested due to the "algorithm" and
then try to dispute the arrest, only to be told that there is nothing to be
done, the "algorithm" has decided.

------
cheaprentalyeti
So this is basically something that Oregon can use to protect its nascet
brownshirts from higher law enforcement.

If the term "anarcho-tyrrany" didn't exist I'd have to invent it for this.

------
Bostonian
Don't we want looters to be identified and prosecuted?

~~~
SLOGoing
Apparently you must reside in an area of the country that still cares about
their upstanding, law abiding citizens, their right to protection from people
who have no regard for the law, and where law enforcement is actually allowed
and expected to enforce the laws citizens are expected to live by...

Therefore, you are clearly not from the west coast...and you should thank your
lucky stars for that.

